# Glock 23 Light Rail



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I just bought a Glock 23, and I am looking for a rail light for it. I was thinking about a Tlr-1, I have no need for a laser, but I was curious if anyone has any experience with them? I was worried that the front of the mount would stick off and look odd? Any recommendations that don't look weird on there?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

nelskc said:


> I just bought a Glock 23, and I am looking for a rail light for it. I was thinking about a Tlr-1, I have no need for a laser, but I was curious if anyone has any experience with them? I was worried that the front of the mount would stick off and look odd? Any recommendations that don't look weird on there?


I don't have an answer concerning a light but in response to making the gun look weird- It's a Glock and it certainly will not win any beauty contests and a light may improve its looks. My Glock 23 is much like my hairless dog. They're not good looking and even slightly ugly but I love 'em both.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

On the last Glock I owned I had the Glock light on it and was very pleased. It was VERY bright, easy to operate, and much less expensive that the other "non-Glock" lights. And it matched the Glock! When I purchase another Glock, I will get the Glock light again. :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the 'old' forms of the Streamlight Tactical models for my Glocks. The M3 flashlight, and the M6 light/laser combo. The only part forward of the frame/muzzle is the light lens/focus bezel, and it's not by much.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I only have a Surefire X200B with pressure switch on my G23:









I highly recommend it. With the pressure on/off switch, it allows you to control the light to prevent discovery. A very valuable tool when you can manipulate the light with your middle finger.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i have the GTL2, and it works great with my 23, plus it makes it look alot more badass!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> I only have a Surefire X200B with pressure switch on my G23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drooling::drooling::drooling:


----------

